# Iz going on a date!!!



## Apebull (Nov 21, 2012)

The big mommy aka my grooming slave told me dat Iz going on a date on Dec 2nd. Dats like a week and a half away!!! But I told her I cants date right now Iz in the middle of a big shed and I look silly. I hope by den I'm not shedding so much and wook nice and prudy for de ladies.:bouquet::bunnyheart:bunnyhug:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh Twigs, how exciting! Be powite and say nice finks to her. Tewl her how pretty her ears are, does like dat sort of finks. Good luck! Hopefuwy your mommy can bwrush yous out so you looks your handsomest best!

:inlove:

Oh yeah, brings her some nomms, does REALLY like dat!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmm... I've never gone on a date, but I know dat mommy says I will wen I get neutered watever dat meanz


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmm... I've never gone on a date, but I know dat mommy says I will wen I get neutered watever dat meanz

~Sonny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2012)

:clapping:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 21, 2012)

has a goood times, next ding you knows you will be announcing your wedding plans. Best of lucks to you. Ohh and don't calls her a fatbutt like Gary does Sophie. I don't dink dat she would likes dat.


----------



## Apebull (Nov 21, 2012)

I just hope I like de one dat the big mommy has picked out for me. Iz getting excided but I has to wait. I hope de days go by quick so I can meet her. She said dat if I like her den she gets to come home wif us. :biggrin2:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 22, 2012)

If it comes home wif yoo, bring her on da bunneh chat! I wuv new picshers to chin...

~Vegas


----------



## Apebull (Nov 27, 2012)

Only a few days weft till I get to go on myz date:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:.And don't tell mommy but I waz on de facebook and de rescue just got another lops. She looks like a muppet lop so I'z not sure. And dey say she is getting spayed on Thursday so I don't no if iz get to meet her or not :?. 

Here is de one mommy likes




And here is de new one.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 27, 2012)

Omg that second gray furry lop one is to DIE for!!! Too cute!!!!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 28, 2012)

Dat second one is a Muppet lop for sure.....:disgust:


----------



## Apebull (Nov 28, 2012)

Fraggles if dat is a muppet lop den I will try and stay away.:shock: De mommy emailed de place yesterday and dey said dat de can not promise dat de one she likes will be there. I sure hope she still thereray: we can't go any sooner. Someding about de crazy little boy humoon having a birthday party on Saturday. I don't no what dat is but dey say Iz going to be locked up for it for my protection. Why do I need protection???


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 28, 2012)

da HIB (das hamstas in black) dat libs wit me tells me dat birfdays is when da _Yowie_ come out! Deys says dat you kin tell deys been Yowies about cause dey leave weird hand prints on da walls an snack wrapper trails an deys spill fings an smells funny. Sometimes yous can hear dem yelling der Yowie cries. I fink you momma is right to hide you from da Yowies. You should let her hide wif you.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 8, 2013)

So here is de bunny dat my grooming slave has asked dem to hold for me. We couldn't go last month. Dere was too much going on. First was dat party. Den de daddy's dad crossed de rainbow bridge and a bunch of people came ober. Den dere was dis BIG tree in de house and I get a big bag of nana chips. BUT now dats all over and I is going on my date on de 18th. It's on de calender and all :woohoo.





Isn't see purdy:hearts:. I hopes I like her and she likes meray:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 8, 2013)

She is very pretty!  Keeping my fingers crossed that she will like you.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Jan 10, 2013)

aw, she looks berry groomable. Jus member to be berry nice to her and tell her she smells good and not make fun of her ears and nots bit her on da butt eben if its tempting. Yous gots to be on yer best behavior so das your momma will know is okay to bring her home. My momma always says yous no bunny til some bunny lubs you so yous gots to make her yous some bunny.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 10, 2013)

Omg April I was wondering where you were in the new bunny journey....so excited for you. She is SO cute!! Seriously, I hope the date works out. She is just too squeezable


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Jan 28, 2013)

:hanging:


Apebull said:


> Only a few days weft till I get to go on myz date:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:.And don't tell mommy but I waz on de facebook and de rescue just got another lops. She looks like a muppet lop so I'z not sure. And dey say she is getting spayed on Thursday so I don't no if iz get to meet her or not :?.
> 
> Here is de one mommy likes
> 
> ...



I hopes it goes well...let me know, i wish my mummy would send me on a date


----------

